# Calvus with Frontosa



## Jonesab7 (Feb 7, 2013)

I am thinking of turning my 125 tank into a Tang tank.

I already have several Frontosa in this tank and many Synodontis Multipunctatus as well. I do not have a ton of experience with Tangs, as I have been doing Malawi to date. I was wondering if Calvus would do well with Frontosa and multipuncatus?

I was also curius if you can have multipe types of calvus in one tank, or if you have to stick with one color. In addition, I was curious if any other tangs would go well to complement this style of tank, (trophius, etc?)


----------



## busterny (Feb 12, 2014)

I kept black calvus & fronts together without any issues.


----------



## engotski (Dec 29, 2014)

Make sure the calvus are big enough that they won't be lunch...if the fronts are already 6"+, introducing calvus smaller than 3" is risky IME


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

My tang tank has 4 white calvus in there with the fronts
Both species have grown up together, and I have never seen any issues with the 2

In fact I think that Calvus are a great addition to a Front tank, as long as the calvus are not too small as compared to the fronts when first put together


----------



## Jonesab7 (Feb 7, 2013)

Would any tropheus be a good 3rd addition to a front / calvus tank?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=410994

Check out what one frontosa did to a male calvus.... it often works out well... but then there are times it won't. Plus, it won't work with juvenile calvus, they don't grow fast enough, and will likely end up food.


----------

